# White hair on a brown toy?



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Don't know anything about poodle color change, but he sure is a cutie! I love the mustache--very manly.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Awww....he is adorable!!! Hope others will chime in about the colors changing.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Guard hairs come in as a different textures, and typically color, too. Cairo has some apricot and white guard hairs (red toy) and Vienna has apricot guard hairs (cream standard.) Even Vegas my black has a couple white hairs in places. It's totally normal.


----------



## Cosmogirl (Apr 9, 2013)

I have a white miniature, but when his hair gets to long he throws brown spirals! They are single but they are there.


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Ralph's a red and he has the same white hairs you are describing.


----------



## McKay (Feb 19, 2011)

Little Anderson is very dark brown. He also has white guard hairs. A couple of months ago I thought he was beginning to fade, but he remains dark brown with just the white guard hairs. Who knows??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cosmogirl (Apr 9, 2013)

McKay said:


> Little Anderson is very dark brown. He also has white guard hairs. A couple of months ago I thought he was beginning to fade, but he remains dark brown with just the white guard hairs. Who knows??
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It's true you can teach an old dog (me) new things. Never heard of guard hairs!


----------



## ulana (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone!  I've never heard of the guard hair but I guess that's what it is on his back. What about the other hair? They go through his whole body and back legs and they are different than the guard hair I found on his back. Softer and different color (more like apricot I'd say). Also, do you think he might clear his color? I really love him as brown and would like him to stay that way but he's already brighter than before...


----------

